# hamster looking for loving home



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i`m having to rehome marshmallow as he`s being tormented by pepsi, she keeps sitting on his cage and pawing him if he comes close and i`m scared she`ll hurt him. poor little mite is probably petrified in there :crying: he comes with his cage etc and is a beautiful looking little boy, he`s just over one and has nipped once or twice. if anyone can give him a home then please let me know


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i`m having to rehome marshmallow as he`s being tormented by pepsi, she keeps sitting on his cage and pawing him if he comes close and i`m scared she`ll hurt him. poor little mite is probably petrified in there :crying: he comes with his cage etc and is a beautiful looking little boy, he`s just over one and has nipped once or twice. if anyone can give him a home then please let me know


What about getting one of those plastic cages? would that help? I used to have one for my hamster, its a few years old now but I can see if my dad still has it in the garage. if we do then you'd be welcome to have it


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

we had one before but the hamster ate it, she actually knocked the cage off the unti before  we`ve tried blocking i in but cause she`s so small she finds her ways


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> we had one before but the hamster ate it, she actually knocked the cage off the unti before  we`ve tried blocking i in but cause she`s so small she finds her ways


awww poor thing


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

I text mike to see if he fancied a lil hammy friend, but he said he didn't think it was a good idea with Decks, being a ratting dog an all lol.

He's gonna phone his dad though - they did get a hamster a few months ago, but it died like 2days after they had it and mike's sister was devastated.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

brody`s gonna kill me is the only problem but i`m sure being tormented by pepsi is probably stressful for the hamster plus a 3ft fall, i`m surprised the poor fella`s noit had a heart attack


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> brody`s gonna kill me is the only problem but i`m sure being tormented by pepsi is probably stressful for the hamster plus a 3ft fall, i`m surprised the poor fella`s noit had a heart attack


aw bless, i'm sure she will understand if its in the best interests of the hamster.

have you got a rat aswell?


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> aw bless, i'm sure she will understand if its in the best interests of the hamster.
> 
> have you got a rat aswell?


we had to rehome him too as pepsi wouldn`t leave him alone and i was too scared to let him have his runs as one time he got close to the dor and she tried to claw him from under it (i had her locked out the room) i feel crap cause i`ve had rats for so long and it`s so empty here without him but he`s gone to a great home with new buddies so he`ll probably be happier there :crying:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

any luck yet?


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

nope, we still have the little guy


----------



## corinnexx (Oct 4, 2009)

Hiya,
I would love to give him a loving home but im too far away  ( Im in Tonbridge, Kent)

XX


----------

